# Poly fill vs quilt batting



## Bill W (Jul 10, 2009)

At walmart either can be gotten cheaply and in large almounts. Is one better than the other. Is there something else thats better?


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

I think anywhere you can save some money in this hobby, just go for it! I've used similar type material in my HOB filter for years and it works fine. It's essentially the same stuff they use on filter cartridges you'd buy anyways, but for a fraction of the cost. I was paying $20 for a box of 4 cartridges for the longest time and then just started buying the batting type stuff instead and popping that in my filter insert. Some batting though will let a lot of particulate through though, so I also use a thin layer of a high micron rated material that I got at the pet store. Even that though is cheap and I got a huge sheet of it of $7, which will make at least 20 inserts. When the layers get full of mulm, just rinse them out in some water that you've removed from the tank and pop it back in the filter.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Don't use cotton. It is a natural fiber and it will rot over time.

Polyester, acyclic, nylon, modacrylic, nylon, etc. are fine with polyester being the most common.


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

Left C said:


> Don't use cotton. It is a natural fiber and it will rot over time.
> 
> Polyester, acyclic, nylon, modacrylic, nylon, etc. are fine with polyester being the most common.


Good point Left C roud: I hadn't even thought of that!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

There is one advantage to poly quilt batting over poly fill. 
Batting can be easily cut into pieces that fit or stuffed. Fill can only be stuffed. 
To save even more money, check out the thrift shops or garage sales. Lots of people purchase bags full intending on using it someday. A day that keeps slipping away for most.


----------



## Kilroy_1911 (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought a roll of this stuff 3 years ago. I still have some left. Although it has gone up in price a little since then. Don't know how well it would work in your situation though.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/427/Filter-Foam-Reticulated/reticulated/0


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Another inexpensive option I've seen some people do is use foam pillows (regular foam not memory foam) and cut them to the desired size. This is good for HOB filters that need small rectangular inserts. The high density is useful for fine water polishing.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Have heard others warn against using anything that states that it contains flame retardents.Not knowing what flame retardent material or process is used, I might choose batting,foam,polyester,etc with caution but that's just me.


----------

